# C++ Runtime Error Message??



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a Windows 8 desktop computer that, bright and early yesterday morning, showed this message right on the desktop:










If you click on "OK" or the "X" button, the computer screen turns purple, freezes for a minute, then reloads with the same message in the same place. 











Have had AVG Antivirus running ever since the free Norton trial ran out. I do an AVG scan weekly and when I saw this message I ran it again but no threats were found it says. I downloaded the latest version of Java on cNet in case that had anything to do with it. I did a system restore from a point 3 days ago when everything was running fine. No luck at losing this error message.

This very same computer was just a few weeks "old" when a lightening storm took it out. This happened with a computer previously and it needed a new video card. But when I took this one to a shop they told me the computer's motherboard was fried with a virus, it took them 3 months to repair, and they charged me more to fix it than it cost to buy a brand new system. :Bawling:

Although I couldn't prove that their diagnosis was incorrect, I am hesitant to trust that they were honest. 

I have looked online about this error message but despite finding a few forum threads that discuss it doesn't seem like the original posters have found a solution.

So... Any ideas on how to correct this Runtime Error dear Homesteading Computer Wizards?


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

I tried to update Microsoft Visual yesterday hoping that would help. Since it did not, can I delete this altogether to see if that works?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Gimme thirty minutes til my hubby gets home and he'll answer this if nobody else has by then. I swear he can fix nearly everything computer related.


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks HandyMama!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

He can't read the message in the first picture. Can you post what it says?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

And he says that those two antiviruses are horrible. He recommends a free antivirus software called Avast.


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

handymama said:


> He can't read the message in the first picture. Can you post what it says?


The first picture is showing the placement of the message box since some of the forum posts I read had to do with when and where the box pops up (in this case it shows up and stays up as soon as pc is turned on) The 2nd photo is a closeup of the message itself.

The message reads:
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Runtime Error!
Program:C:\Windows\explorer.exe

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

handymama said:


> And he says that those two antiviruses are horrible. He recommends a free antivirus software called Avast.


I am wondering why JAVA is updating. That should be Unchecked and Not Used on ANY computer. Don't you agree?


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

handymama said:


> And he says that those two antiviruses are horrible. He recommends a free antivirus software called Avast.


Well that makes sense. I actually had used Avast in the past for computers (and never had trouble virus-wise) but when the repair guys said my new computer was fried because of a Virus, I asked if Avast would have been better than Norton and they said no, AVG was the best.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

He says no, they tell you that because they want you to spend money. He says he's good with hardware not software (builds computers). And he says his JAVA does update and he does use it quite a bit with no problems.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

He's going to research it, but frankly I hope somebody else picks this thread up who knows how to fix it off bat, because it'll take him awhile to figure it out. He can fix most any computer problem, but he's not familiar with Windows 8 and has a limited knowledge of that software.


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> I am wondering why JAVA is updating. That should be Unchecked and Not Used on ANY computer. Don't you agree?


I read that Java wasn't necessary for Windows 7 to run, but I am not sure about 8. It came installed but I did just remove Microsoft Visual C++ to see if that took down the message box. Nope and not even with a restart.

One theory put out about this particular error msg is that it could be an exploit by a virus. 
So when I saw recommendations here about SuperAntiSpyware and CCleaner I downloaded those and ran them tonight - no viruses found and the 59 cookie threats were mostly ones I recognized but I wiped everything anyway just in case.

If this is due to a virus I am not sure what software will snag it and get rid of it.


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

handymama said:


> He's going to research it, but frankly I hope somebody else picks this thread up who knows how to fix it off bat, because it'll take him awhile to figure it out. He can fix most any computer problem, but he's not familiar with Windows 8 and has a limited knowledge of that software.



Thanks for the time. And tell him he's better off without Windows 8 

The setup is trainwreck


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

If all three antiviruses haven't found it, then it surely has to be either a brand new virus or not a virus at all.


----------



## sbonner (Sep 1, 2014)

OP -- This is totally unrelated, but the next time a computer shop tells you that your motherboard was 'fried from a virus', politely tell them 'thank you', take your computer, and go get a second opinion. The odds of a virus penetrating a system right down to the hardware and crippling the CMOS itself is laughable. It's 'possible', but it's more likely they were taking you for a ride for your money.

Since you've been changing Antiviruses in this thread, make sure you fully removed the old ones.  I don't know if you know to do that or not, so I just wanted to mention it. The differences between AVG and Avast, and any other free variant, is merely taste. I prefer BitDefender because Avast interferes with some of my legitimate software. To each their own.

This is the second thread I've read where people have become very alarmed over Java. Java is not a giant soul-consuming evil and it's required by a lot of legitimate software. Can you get a virus from it? Absolutely. Will you get a virus from it? Not likely, assuming you aren't doing dangerous things. You can turn off automatic updating safely, but unless you KNOW that nothing important to you on your system is using Java to run, don't uninstall it. 

Is this happening immediately when you first open the browser, or are you able to open IE and then it hangs up after a little while with this error message?

If it's happening immediately, try to run the browser without plug-ins enabled. 

To do this in Windows 8, type in:

&#8220;C:\ProgramFiles\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe&#8221; -extoff

at the Start menu or in a command line. 

If this resolves the issue and you are able to start the browser normally, it's likely that there is a plug-in messing up in IE. 


You can also attempt to reset Internet Explorer. One way to do this without directly running Internet Explorer is by going to the Start Menu and typing 'inetcpl.cpl'

This should open a window called "Internet Properties."

Click on the 'Advanced Tab', and then look down at the bottom of the window and there should be a 'Reset' button.

Let us know if you've found a solution!


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

sbonner - Thank you for the response. Thank you everybody for the help offered in this.

The issue was resolved. Every program was uninstalled one at a time including Java, Microsoft Silverlight, Classic Shell, and AVG.

The error message was still there (it would be there from start-up, not minimizing even if a browser was opened)

I was going to give up but I couldn't find a way to shut down the computer without Classic Shell. I could only Sign Off which kept the computer On.

So I went back and reinstalled Classic Shell simply so I could have a way to easily shut down again. The computer installed the program but then instantly became caught in a loop, going purple and then loading the error box and then going purple and loading the error box. During one of the flashes that showed the error box the only thing I could click on in time was the Sign Off.

My only option from there was to enter back in (there are no other users, no passwords, just hitting the return key or space bar gets you back to the main screen)

And everything was back to normal. No problems since.

What fixed it? Was it the Classic Shell reinstall that fixed whatever needed fixing? Who knows. I am just grateful to have my computer back


----------



## Hamman (Sep 29, 2014)

GoslingFever said:


> Well that makes sense. I actually had used Avast in the past for computers (and never had trouble virus-wise) but when the repair guys said my new computer was fried because of a Virus, I asked if Avast would have been better than Norton and they said no, AVG was the best.


AVG is only good if you buy it.

AVG has turned to crap the last couple of years.

What you really need is a good virus program - like Malwarebytes.
But you need to buy it to get good coverage...
The free version only runs for one month.

Advast - you might as well use a piece of gum and a old shoelace to keep viruses locked out of your computer.


----------

